# Shipping charges to replace or return equipment



## Lugatha (Mar 13, 2014)

Greetings!

I am currently working on a research paper that compares a few of the major TV providers' services and charges. Unfortunately I'm having a tough time finding info for a particular section of my paper that covers what each provider charges to ship equipment. During my web search I came across this spiffy BBS which appears to be the best one to reach out to for this type of info.

What I'm looking for is how much providers charge to ship hardware for the following scenarios:


New customer self install kits
Replacing bad remote controls
Replacing bad set top boxes and IPTV modems
Returning equipment after having cancelled service
If anybody has any fairly recent dollar figures for the above mentioned questions I would greatly appreciate the help!

:computer:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lugatha said:


> New customer self install kits


These haven't been available for many years (prolly 13 years or more).


> Replacing bad remote controls


I don't think they charge shipping but the remotes are usually cheaper on Amazon.


> Replacing bad set top boxes and IPTV modems


STBs ship for around $15. There is no such beastie as an IPTV MODEM. If you meant a whole home client box, I think the price is the same.


> Returning equipment after having cancelled service


DIRECTV doesn't charge and DISH charges $15 each.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would think you could call each company and find out pretty easily what they charge for shipping. I don't think any of the info is hidden, though I don't know any of it off the top of my head. Have you tried calling the companies?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I can only speak for DirecTV costs.

Like Harsh said self install isn't really an option anymore.

For the others if you have the protection plan everything would be free.

If you don't have the protection plan then replacing a defective leased receiver has a shipping cost of $20. Sometimes if you can get them to waive that fee (if you are a good customer who hasn't had many discounts already).

I just logged into my DirecTV account and it looks like replacement remotes cost $15, $25, or $30 depending on which model you need. Shipping on any of them is free. Again, some customers can get them for free if they call.

The AM21 OTA tuner add on is $50 with free shipping.

I'm guessing IPTV modem isn't really applicable here, most likely you are carrying it over from other services you are looking into? The closest thing DirecTV would have to that would be the Wireless Cinema Connect Kit. If you have compatible equipment you can order the WCCK for self install at a cost of $25 and pay $7 shipping on top of that ($32 total). Again, some customers can get them for free if they call.

When you cancel service DirecTV will send you boxes to ship back all of your receivers for free.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lugatha (Mar 13, 2014)

harsh said:


> These haven't been available for many years (prolly 13 years or more).
> I don't think they charge shipping but the remotes are usually cheaper on Amazon.
> STBs ship for around $15. There is no such beastie as an IPTV MODEM. If you meant a whole home client box, I think the price is the same.
> DIRECTV doesn't charge and DISH charges $15 each.


For self install kits I'm referring to set top boxes that cable companies can send to the customer to connect to an existing coax outlet themselves without the need for a technician visit (e.g. http://www.myaccount.charter.com/customers/printarticle.aspx?SupportArticleID=3266#one )

As for IPTV modems, I have FTTH through my local telco and my TV and internet signals are both distrubuted through an Actiontec V1000H. It's a modem/router combo that can handle IPTV distribution.

So, DirecTV does not add the cost of the pre-paid return shipping labels to the final bill like DISH does?


----------



## Lugatha (Mar 13, 2014)

Oops, looks like somebody else just confirmed the DirecTV question while I was typing :righton:


----------



## Lugatha (Mar 13, 2014)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would think you could call each company and find out pretty easily what they charge for shipping. I don't think any of the info is hidden, though I don't know any of it off the top of my head. Have you tried calling the companies?


They all want to start by pulling up your account before they move on to what you're calling in for. I don't have accounts with all these various companies so I've been asking Google...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, for adding an additional receiver I believe they charge the same $20 shipping fee as replacing a defective one. This would pretty much only be available if DirecTV already has it in their system that you have an outlet that was previously used for their service. For example if you had a receiver in a bedroom, and then cancelled it for some reason and sent it back. If you decided to add one back to that same bedroom later they would ship one to you for $20 (this does not include the up front lease fee you might have to pay, which could be anywhere from $49-$299 depending on what type of receiver you get). The shipping would be $20 no matter what you get though. Another example would be if you were upgrading from an SD receiver to an HD receiver, DirecTV would know that outlet would work so they would just drop ship the receiver for $20. Otherwise they would require a tech to come install it, which costs $49. Some customers can get the shipping fee waived, or even get the receiver for free depending on their account history.


----------



## Lugatha (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Beerstalker! By the way, I just remembered that I posted my question in the "General Satelite Discussion" section. I'm looking for info on both satelite and other types of TV providers like cable and IPTV, but I didn't see an all inclusive forum to post it to. Apoligies if I'm a bit off topic.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lugatha said:


> Thanks Beerstalker! By the way, I just remembered that I posted my question in the "General Satelite Discussion" section. I'm looking for info on both satelite and other types of TV providers like cable and IPTV, but I didn't see an all inclusive forum to post it to. Apoligies if I'm a bit off topic.


This is probably a good place to post to get info on DirecTV and Dish, without making a seperate post in each of their own sections. For the other providers like U-verse, Fios, Comcast, Charter, Time Warner, etc. you might want to post a similar thread here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/123-general-cable-tv-discussion/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lugatha said:


> They all want to start by pulling up your account before they move on to what you're calling in for. I don't have accounts with all these various companies so I've been asking Google...


Rather than trying to compare them against what you have, it will be much quicker to price what it is that you want to end up with.

With satellite, you can't just turn it off if it doesn't work out as they demand Early Termination Fees (as do some cable promotions). DIRECTV's ETF is $20/month and DISH's is $17/month.

Your "IPTV modem" is what the rest of the free world calls a gateway. It is a combination of multiple devices (modem, router, SIP adapter and perhaps a WAP) into a single package and it doesn't much apply outside of FTTH at this point.


----------

